# Cheap Second Stage Separator



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks good, where did you buy the drum?
Directly from Uline?


----------



## Kahr (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes. It was the most cost effective way for my area. With shipping it was less than $100.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

$18-$25 : )










$22-$35


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

May I ask where you found this online?


----------



## Kahr (Mar 21, 2013)

Dusty,
I saw those but I was looking for something I could see the dust level without having to take the lid off. I plan to use the same barrel in the future when I build a Thien top hat myself.

Larry,
http://ptreeusa.com/dustacces.htm#530


----------

